# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم التكنو سوفت ويير(TECNO Software)  TECNO Secure Boot DA Files

## MR.Zero

*collection of tecno da files for secure boot devices*  *مجموعة من ملفات da للأجهزة المقفلة البوتلودر*         *
كل ماعليك هو الدخول الى الرابط وسيقوم بتحويلك الى فولدر يحتوي على العديد من ملفاتda الخاصة بالتكنو كل ماعليك هو اختيار الملف بالضغط عليه وسيبدأ التحميل مباشرة
نترككم مع رابط التحميل منالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء *  يي

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## Fannan1

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*عمل رائع ..شكرا أخي الكريم..بالتوفيق دوما*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك *

----------


## king of royal

الله ينور عليك اخى

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك* *عمل جبار تحياتي أخي*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور مستر زيرو علي الملفات  
مبدع من يومك

----------


## asaad wahsh

*بارك الله فيك* *مستر زيرو*

----------

